# Name suggestions?



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I'm buying another hedgehog. My girls name is Harlow and I'm getting another female
so far the only names I can think of is 
Willow
Tibby
Olivia

any suggestions? I don't want anything like "miss prickles" or anything like that.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Its hard to say without seeing them first but the names you have so far are beautiful  Some others I can think of is
ambrosia
lily
moon
emme

Can't wait to see pics when you get your new hedgie


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks! I will be sure to post pics as soon as I get her! I like
ambrosia!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I like Harlow & Tibby, they sound good together.  

I love the name Ambrosia too, I've reserved it for a skunk if I ever get one. :lol: Wouldn't that be cute? lol


----------



## yeamon (Feb 18, 2010)

I just got my first hedgie so you can imagine all the people throwing out names at me! 
Here's some people have been suggesting:

Tails, 
Scary (I guess the cute hedgies are scary to some of my friends )
Defense (because of the Quills and rolling into a ball and whatnot )
I came up with Quillma and my friend came up with Quilliam (Like Wilma and William haha!)

I settled for Quillma or my hedgie


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Quillma is a cute name!! I don't know what to pick!


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

I like Willow. Harlow is such a unique name. I think Willow will complement it nicely.


----------



## kim (Feb 21, 2010)

I like Tibby 
I'm getting another girl next month and I cant decide on a name either, I was thinking maybe Daisy or Caramel. I'm rubbish with names though!lol


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, i love the name harlow 
The only reason im hesitant about the name "Willow" is because Harlow and Willow sound weird together. too many W sounds.. haha
on the other hand Tibby and Harlow sounds good.
Different sound to it.


I think its going to be tibby!


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

i like the name Willow


----------



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a fan of Willow myself.

I'll be getting my first hedgie in a couple of weeks and have decided on Tumbles because it is a fairly gender neutral name which works well since I'm not sure if I am getting a male or female yet.


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well! we chose the name Tibby


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Your sig is just the cutest thing ever!  Congrats!


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you!!  harlows very proud of her  and we are very happy to have her!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, I just realized you got her from a pet store- you need to be very careful letting them near each other so soon. Tibby might have mites, parasites, a URI, or any other kind of illness that she could pass on to Harlow. I'd recommend keeping them completely separate for at least 2 weeks, and keep an eye on them both.


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

They are completely seperate for right now. Tibby seems healthy. But it's only day one..


----------

